# odd noise when applying brakes



## Blue2.0 (Jul 1, 2008)

So I started getting a noise the other day when I apply the brakes.

It almost sounds like a mild grinding noise. I can tell it is coming from the front so today I pulled off both the front tires and inspected everything on the front axles and found nothing irregular. The pads are only a couple of months old and I haven't done any driving lately that I would think would warp the rotor. I think I can feel something in the pedal when it happens.

I can only hear it when I'm braking at less than 10mph and it is a steady noise. Almost like it is on a certain part of the rotor...it is somewhat steady, but fairly slow...like it doesn't happen as often as the rotor makes one full revolution...if that makes sense. In other words I don't think it is in one particular place on the rotor.

The axles/CV's are several months old on the car...they got replaced because of normal clicking/ticking in CV's with 80k. 

So I'm at a lost of what it could be. It just started maybe a day or two ago...only happens under braking at less than 10mph...it's a steady mild "grinding" sound...but nothing looks out of the ordinary on any of the pads or front rotors. There is no decrease in braking performance...although ABS seems to kick in easier now(although that maybe due to the weather...I slammed the brakes hard a couple times on slick roads to see if they brakes would do anything weird) The ONLY thing that has changed on the car in the last week is the wheels. I put my winter wheels on. I can't say for sure though if this sound started before or after I changed my wheels. I checked the torque on all the lug bolts and that isn't it.

Its an 03 Jetta 5 speed for reference. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

Could be you got a pebble embedded in a brake pad.

Pull the pads and look for something stuck in them.


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

Also check the wheel bearings. If the hub was not torqued correctly when the axles were replaced, the bearings will not last.


----------



## Blue2.0 (Jul 1, 2008)

I had the issue with the hub when I replaced the axle and ended up replacing the hub. It got torqued right the second time. 

The thing that gets me is there are no ill effects...so I dont know if I'm just imagining things or what. Thats why I asked for somethings to look at. So far everything listed has been checked. 

Thanks for the thoughts...any more?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

It isn't a splash/backing plate dinging on a rotor is it?

Did you check brake pads on both sides of both rotors for pebbles?


----------



## Blue2.0 (Jul 1, 2008)

I checked to see if that piece of metal was rubbing and it isn't contacting anything. 

And yes, I looked at both pads on both sides, didn't see anything abnormal. If one of the pads were messed up really bad would there be a noticeable difference in braking performance or a drastic pull to one side? I don't have that.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

No, you wouldn't necessarily be able to see anything right away. Eventually you would be able to see a circular mark/marks on the rotor/s.

That's why I wrote to pull the pads and examine them.


----------

